#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  1600熊貓世界之旅

## gelidwolf

抱歉,實在不知道該放哪...如有違反版龜請通知,本狼自刪

http://www.pandasworldtour.tw/intro.html

台北市政府要在2/28-3/9要展出一千六百隻紙熊貓...

藉由全世界只剩下一千六百隻野生熊貓，傳達保育的重要性

唔，裡面還會摻兩百隻台灣黑熊的樣子

以下是重點：

本狼也想去獸化一下表示保育狼也很重要（？  謎之音：其實只是想玩（踹

有沒有獸願意跟本狼一起去獸化的？（吶喊）

沒意外的話，目前暫定2/28下午現身

----------


## 狗熊

> http://www.pandasworldtour.tw/intro.html
> 
> 台北市政府要在2/28-3/9要展出一千六百隻紙熊貓...
> 
> 藉由全世界只剩下一千六百隻野生熊貓，傳達保育的重要性
> 
> 唔，裡面還會摻兩百隻台灣黑熊的樣子
> 
> 以下是重點：
> ...



嗯~自己也有看到這個的海報,這個是到3/30止(分二個地方展)

````那個好像幾乎都放熊貓的樣子.

----------

